# Daten retten - ZFS - FreeNAS



## Furby (16. März 2011)

Hab auf einem Rechner FreeNAS (basiert auf FreeBSD) installiert um ihn als 
NAS zu verwenden. Hab per SATA eine Platte reingehangen und mit ZFS
formatiert und mit Daten gefüllt. Nun erkennt FreeNAS die Platte plötzlich
nicht mehr.

WIE KOMM ICH AN MEINE DATEN RAN?

Hab leider keine Erfahrung mit Linux. Verwende selber Windows 7.
Komm ich mit Hilfe von Knoppix an die Daten ran, wenn ja wie!?


----------



## Jimini (16. März 2011)

ZFS wird meines Wissens nicht direkt vom Linux-Kernel unterstützt - FreeBSD ist keine Linux-Distribution, sondern ein Unix-Abkömmling.

Wird die Platte generell nicht mehr erkannt (kein Eintrag unter /dev/) oder kann die Partition / können die Partitionen nur nicht gemountet werden?
Steht irgendwas im Syslog (dürfte unter /var/log/ liegen, ist aber auch nur ne Vermutung, ich hatte lange kein BSD mehr unter den Fingern)? Was passiert, wenn du die Partition(en) von Hand mountest?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Furby (16. März 2011)

Ja das mountet klappt nicht mehr. 
Da steht dann "Fehler" da.

Kann ich die Daten nicht irgendwie anders
auslesen/kopieren?


----------



## Jimini (17. März 2011)

Sollte möglich sein, inwieweit, hängt von dem konkreten Fehler ab. Wird nur die Festplatte nicht mehr erkannt oder auch die Partitionen nicht? Was steht im Syslog? Wo genau das liegt und mit welchem Programm du bei FreeNAS partitionierst, musst du der Dokumentation entnehmen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (17. März 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> ZFS wird meines Wissens nicht direkt vom Linux-Kernel unterstützt - FreeBSD ist keine Linux-Distribution



Das stimmt so weit. Man kann aber ZFS mit FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) einbinden und benutzen. Das ist zwar etwas weniger leistungsfähig als ein Kerneltreiber, aber darum geht es hier ja gar nicht. (Auf ner Live-CD/ DVD wird kein Fuse installiert sein. Wenn du selber kein Linux (oder BSD) auf dem Desktop  nutzt,  gehst du einfach zu nem Freund, der Linux- oder vll sogar BSD-Desktopnutzer ist.)


----------



## Furby (19. März 2011)

Hab mich geirrt, es handelt sich um UFS Formatierung.
Konnte die Daten mit der Datenrettungssoftware von
R-Studio unter Windows von der Platte runterkopieren.


----------

